# DIY tube quiver?



## m_baker_12 (May 13, 2010)

I have one that I use to store arrows that I am not using at the time out of 4" PVC. It seems to work well.


----------



## archers corner (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1362586
This is my bow stand maybe this would work


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im looking for a belt clip style quiver


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*belt quiver*

here is a belt quiver made from soft sided gun case and golf club tubes,i cut upper portion of case off with razor knife and one of carry straps, doubled other back stitched to make loop,attatched carribeener, inserted tubes, holds 12 with FP and 6-9 with BH


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

the blue entendable key fob has a piece of dyna-matt matterial attached to use as arrow puller another DIY idea


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks nice but I dont have a gun case to dismember


----------



## Alienmulie09 (Aug 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## squeaks (May 10, 2009)

Menards has gun cases on clearence for like $5.00 it looks like they got to many for black Friday. Don't know if you have them near you but give them a try


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Im in mexico right now but Ill ask my uncle to check it out sice its less than a mile from his house


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

here is one I made for about 3 dollars.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1316306&highlight=quiver
It hangs a bit more straight up and down and I can renock an arrow very quickly. Although the tips did wear throught the duct tape after a while.


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd say forget the one tube idea & do something simaliar to CEC quiver. I'd use (4) 1.5" pvc or other type of plastic tubing so you dont have to have all of the arrows in 1 tube & catching on each other when using other types of BH's, or making noise when they rattle up against the other arrow in the same tube while walking. then just get any kind of cloth & sew a holder for those tubes & sew in a belt loop at the top.

though you can get belt quivers for $25 (minus shipping) unless you already have all of the material to do this, one would wonder if its worth your time ?


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

Try the leg of old pair of jeans. Cut bottom on angle stitch closed insert club tubes or as was said PVC ,
use scrap piece make loop on top edge apply caribeaner to hook onto belt loop


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I think Ill use some old plastic hose thats laying around the farm or I can just buy a few feet of PVC


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I used a 3" PVC pipe, capped on one end and a sewer clean-out cap on the top end so I can remove the arrows. I covered it in digital camo duct tape from Wal-mart (paint section) and put a hi vis orange rope tied on both ends as a shoulder strap. I glued foam in the top and bottom to create a quiet environment, though I never take this quiver into the hunting field, only the range. Sometimes when I get home from hunting I put arrows with broadheads in with my target arrows, seems to be plenty of room. Go with 4" tubing if you have lots of arrows!


----------

